# Twizzlers v. Red Vines



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2011)

Which is better?


...discuss.


----------



## boedicca (Jan 24, 2011)

Neither.

If it's not chocolate, I'm "not touching that".


----------



## Tank (Jan 24, 2011)

Red vines, they can be used as a straw


----------



## random3434 (Jan 24, 2011)

Red Vines are the crème de la crème while Twizzlers are the stuff you find on the bottom of your shoe while cleaning out the Port-O-Pottie.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Pibb + Red Vines = Crazy Delicious


----------



## peach174 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dr. pepper and red vines mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> Mr. Pibb + Red Vines = Crazy Delicious



Mr. Pibb + liquor = Deliciously crazy


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Pibb + Red Vines = Crazy Delicious
> ...



That's not how the song goes.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Pibb + Captain Morgan = low class

Dr Pepper + Captain Morgan = baller


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2011)

Why does everyone hate donkey snot?


----------



## goldcatt (Jan 24, 2011)

Red stuff that looks sort of like licorice but isn't? Sacrilege. 

But I'd still eat it before donkey snot. Well, probably. Sorry, Jeremy.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Which is better?
> 
> 
> ...discuss.



Interesting and intriguing inquiry, Jeremy.

Let me ask, are either made from rendering?  I'm not really into eating melted road kill as a treat.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 24, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Which is better?
> ...


*
Red Vines:*

Corn syrup, wheat flour, citric acid, artificial flavor, red 40.

*
Twizzlers:*

Beaks, snot, feathers.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 24, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



A lot to consider.  Chemicals and dyes can be bad for you.

The ingredients in Twizzlers sound like a step up from the rendered animal flesh found in Gummy Bears.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 24, 2011)

Provocateur said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Yep, don't forget M&M's and Skittles too!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



but are the beaks, snot and feathers organic?


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Provocateur said:
> ...



Conducting a bit of research:


Beaver Anal Glands in Raspberry Candy

The anal glands of a beaver, conveniently euphemized as castoreum, are a common ingredient in perfumes and colognes but are also sometimes used to  believe it or not  enhance the flavor of raspberry candies and sweets.

Crushed Bugs as Red Food Coloring

After killing thousands at a time, the dried insects are boiled to produce a liquid solution that can be turned to a dye using a variety of treatments. Some people worry that the coloring  often called carmine or carminic acid  could be listed as a natural color, disguising the fact that there are bugs in the product.

Beetle Juice in Sprinkles and Candies

You know that shiny coating on candies like Skittles? Or the sprinkles on cupcakes and ice cream sundaes? Well, they get that glaze from the secretions of the female lac beetle. The substance is also known as shellac and commonly used as a wood varnish.




More:

10 Weird and Gross Ingredients in Processed Food | WebEcoist


So many choices...


----------



## random3434 (Jan 24, 2011)

I think Provocateur is my new favorite poster!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2011)

You crazy vegans.


----------



## Provocateur (Jan 25, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> You crazy vegans.



Nothing says love for that special vegan in your life this Valentine's Day, than raspberry candy treats, now with 5 less grams of beaver anal gland per serving.


----------



## fromAcubicle (Feb 2, 2011)

Tank said:


> Red vines, they can be used as a straw



So can Twizzlers you just have bite the ends off.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 2, 2011)

fromAcubicle said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Red vines, they can be used as a straw
> ...



Jesus...


doo u know how iz babby formed?


----------

